# WD My Book Home wird bei Anschluss mit  eSata im Bios  ASUS P5N-E SLI nicht erkannt



## alphon (31. August 2009)

WD My Book Home wird bei Anschluss mit  eSata im Bios von ASUS P5N-E SLI nicht erkannt.
Mein System: Betriebssystem Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
                       Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
Systemhersteller: System manufacturer
Systemtyp: X86-basierter PC
Prozessor: x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~2666 Mhz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS 
Revision- Version/-Datum  1301/ 25.09.2008 	
Speicher: 3 GB
Laufwerke:
1.	Sata-Anschluss  Festplatt 80 GB /Startlaufwerk mit Windows XP Home
2.	Sata-Anschluss  Festplatt 500 GB
3.	Sata-Anschluss  DVD Brenner
4.	Sata-Anschluss  nicht belegt
5.	eSata an der Rückwand des PC  WD My Book Home

IDE-Laufwerke:
1.	Primary IDE Master   Festplatte 300 GB
2.	Secondary IDE Slave  DVD Laufwerk

WD My Book Home wird bei Anschluss mit  eSata im Bios von ASUS P5N-E SLI nicht erkannt. 
Somit wird das Laufwerk weder in Gerätemanager, Windows Verwaltung  und Arbeitsplatz angezeigt.
Keine Probleme bei Anschluss der WD My Book Home  mit USB und Firewire, jedoch mit eSata funktioniert es nicht.
Meine Vorgehensweise!
Den Anschluss habe ich mit einen eSata-Kabel am eSata- Stecker an der Rückseite meines PC vorgenommen.
Die möglichen Bios-Einstellungen habe ich vorab ausgeführt. (alles was als Sata-Zusammenhang erkennbar ist, auf "Enable" eingestellt)
Und den Start nach vorgaben des  Benutzerhandbuches ausgeführt.
1. WD My Book Home bei ausgeschalteten PC an eSata und danach an die  
    Stromversorgung angeschlossen.
2. Stromversorgung am WD My Book Home eingeschaltet. 
3. PC gestartet.
Weder im Bios noch im Windows wird WD My Book Home erkannt. 
Wenn ich den eSata Anschluss entferne funktioniert der Anschluss mit USB und Firewire gleicher weise, ohne den PC auszuschalten. 
Die externe Festplatte erscheint unter „Laufwerk“ im Gerätemanager sowie unter Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## chmee (31. August 2009)

Ich hab nicht gleich die richtige Antwort parat, aber ich sammle Dir mal n paar Infos:

1. eSata Treiber von JMicron installiert? -> ftp://driver.jmicron.com.tw/jmb36x/XP_Vista_Win7/
2. in der Asus-VIP-Area gibts das Thema auch : http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...d_id=1&model=P5N-E+SLI&SLanguage=en-us&page=2

Auszug :


> I solved it.  I found another post on like page nine that helped me.  But here's what I did:
> 
> 1) Make sure that JMicron is enabled in your BIOS;
> 2) Make sure your Plug and Play is "on" in your BIOS, I think is was under PCP chipset or something like that (sorry I can't remember right now);
> ...



mfg chmee


----------

